# boleia



## Velimir

passar e de te ter dado uma boleia

obrigado


----------



## Outsider

Viajar à boleia é "viajar a dedo". Diz-se que a pessoa que pede para viajar à boleia "pede boleia", e que a que a transporta "dá boleia".


----------



## Naticruz

«Dar uma boleia», en Portugal, es dejar que uno viaje sin que tenga que pagar, o sea, gratuitamente, tal como indica Outsider. Normalmente se dan «boleias» a los amigos o a personas conocidas, porque hacerlo con personas desconocidas, en los días de hoy, es muy poco aconsejable.

Por mi turno, me gustaría saber qué nombre tiene esa práctica en España.

Saludos de
Naticruz


----------



## MOC

Naticruz said:


> «Dar uma boleia», en Portugal, es dejar que uno viaje sin que tenga que pagar, o sea, gratuitamente, tal como indica Outsider. Normalmente se dan «boleias» a los amigos o a personas conocidas, porque hacerlo con personas desconocidas, en los días de hoy, es muy poco aconsejable.
> 
> Por mi turno, me gustaría saber qué nombre tiene esa práctica en España.
> 
> Saludos de
> Naticruz


 

"Ir a dedo". Também comum "autostop".


----------



## Naticruz

MOC said:


> "Ir a dedo". Também comum "autostop".


 
Gracias. ¡Qué tonta! No me he dado cuenta de que el «viajar a dedo» del Amigo Outsider ya era la expresión española. Si lo hubiera comprendido, tendría evitado mi anterior intervención. Mis disculpas con mis saludos
Naticruz


----------



## pickypuck

Olá!
Em Espanha pode-se oir "hacer dedo" e mais frequentemente "hacer autostop". Isto é desde o ponto do vista da pessoa que quer que lhe dêem boleia ou quando se fala de essa pessoa. Mas usar estas expresões indica implicitamene que não se conhece a pessoa que te vai dar boleia. O que normalmente empregamos com amigos, a nossa família, etc., é simplesmente o verbo "llevar".

Dou-te boleia = Te llevo.
Das-me boleia? = ¿Me llevas?

O facto de ir grátis vai implicito na frase.

¡Saludotes!


----------



## Tomby

Ir o hacer autostop implica siempre que desconoces al conductor del automóvil. Una persona se planta en el arcén de la carretera y levanta el dedo pulgar, pero hoy en día es algo muy peligroso, tanto para el conductor como para el autostopista.
Si alguien viaja "sin pagar" en un medio de transporte donde debería pagar, entonces decimos que "viaja de gorra".
¡Saludos!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

En Guatemala decimos pedir/dar "jalón" y en México dicen "aventón".


----------



## Naivius

¿Me pudieran decir qué significa _boleia_?

Aparece en el siguiente contexto:

_No fim disse que não queria boleia, que o hotel era mesmo ali e vi-o atravessar a rua em baixo..._

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Este tópico trata da mesma palavra: boleia versus carona


----------



## Naivius

Gracias Vanda por la referencia.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Mangato

En España decimos simplemente _me llevas?,  o puedes llevarme?; _con el significado de:  _da uma carona pra mi?_, ou _da uma voleia._  Literalmente no tene traducción


----------



## Tomby

Naivius said:


> _No fim disse que não queria boleia,..._


"Al final dije que rehusaba la ocasión,..." [aunque _boleia_/_carona_ "literalmente" quieran significar outra coisa].
TT.


----------



## Naivius

Tombatossals said:


> "Al final dije que rehusaba la ocasión,..." [aunque _boleia_/_carona_ "literalmente" quieran significar outra coisa].
> TT.


 
Gracias TT, entendía que se hacía referencia a que la persona prefirió ir caminando y no coger el aventón...

El contexto un poco más ampliado dice así:
_Sábado jantei com Eduardo L. No fim disse que não queria boleia, que o hotel era mesmo ali e vi-o atravessar a rua em baixo, sozinho, um pouco curvado..._ 

Saludos!


----------



## Carfer

Naivius said:


> Gracias TT, entendía que se hacía referencia a que la persona prefirió ir caminando y no coger el aventón...
> 
> El contexto un poco más ampliado dice así:
> _Sábado jantei com Eduardo L. No fim disse que não queria boleia, que o hotel era mesmo ali e vi-o atravessar a rua em baixo, sozinho, um pouco curvado..._
> 
> Saludos!


 
E entendeu bem, pelo menos como eu leio a frase. A '_boleia_' neste caso é a oferta de transporte que se faz ao amigo apeado. Se eu for jantar com um amigo que não se deslocou em transporte próprio, o mais natural, ao terminarmos, é perguntar-lhe: _'- Queres boleia_?' E ele aceitará ou recusará a '_boleia_' ( se preferir ir a pé ou se julga que me incomoda).
O termo é muito antigo (a boleia era o lugar onde se sentava o cocheiro das carruagens puxadas a cavalos), mas hoje só tem, na prática, o sentido de transporte gratuito.


----------



## Naivius

Muito obrigada!

Así era como entendía la idea, de acuerdo al contexto.

¡Saludos!


----------

